# 2nd Annual Indian Lake Saugeye Challenge



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

2nd Annual Indian Lake Saugeye Challenge
Sunday October 19th 2008
Indian Lake Ohio
Lakeview Ramp
8am-4pm
$80.00 per team ( Includes 10.00 big fish pot)

100% payout after cost of plaques
Plaques for top 4 teams and big fish
1 big fish cash payout
Registration ends 6:30 am day of tournament
No checks will be accepted at the ramp

5 fish limit, 15 inches long and alive. No dead fish will be weighed.

Contact John Stalling with questions
(937) 407-1398


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like we should draw 30 boats with the interest we are receiving.


----------



## swedish_pimple (Aug 19, 2006)

Since the Brookville bite is super slow,we have decided to travel a little and come and join a few of you on Indian Lake for a day of tournament fishing,we'll be pullin in Saturday to do some prefishing,with the hopes of finding a few Saugeyes,cya all out there.


----------

